# Видео захват

## AlexSuslov

Задача у меня простая. 

Поставил камеру над дверью и по изменению картинки сохраняю в файл изображение.

Камера аналоговая, карта видео захвата BT878. Картинку граблю. Потом уменьшаю в 4 раза. Сравниваю со старой. Если отличаеться сохраняю.

Вроде все просто. 

Проблема в появлении мусора на картинке в момент большой нагрузки на HDD. Компьютер собран из хлама. Мать VIA, CPU intel C1000.

Дма винчу отключаю мусор пропадает, скорость здорово падает.

Посоветуйте что нибудь. Уж очень тормозит.

----------

## rusxakep

Какая камера?

----------

## AlexSuslov

Камера обычная. Для охранны. Черно белая. Немного в инфракрасном диапазоне. Без светильника.

----------

## viy

- Петька, прибор!

- 20!!

А слабо модель назвать?..

----------

## AlexSuslov

Не названия нету. Могу написать что угодно.  Знаю что матрица самсунг. Мы их с китайского завода Sharp возим. 

Не понимаю зачем это. И как поможет моему винчу. Может кто видел какие нибудь спец.(VIA) патчи для ядра .

----------

## Alen

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> Поставил камеру над дверью и по изменению картинки сохраняю в файл изображение.
> 
> Картинку граблю. Потом уменьшаю в 4 раза. Сравниваю со старой. Если отличаеться сохраняю.

 

Честно говоря мне тоже трудно представить чтобы дма влияло на мусор в видео, можно попробовать с железом поиграться (например попробовать память заменить)

     Предвижу скоро у себя подобную задачу, по этому не мог бы уважаемый AlexSuslov поделиться чем он сравнивает картинки, а лучше привести весь скрипт.

----------

## ManJak

 *Alen wrote:*   

>  *AlexSuslov wrote:*   Поставил камеру над дверью и по изменению картинки сохраняю в файл изображение.
> 
> Картинку граблю. Потом уменьшаю в 4 раза. Сравниваю со старой. Если отличаеться сохраняю. 
> 
> Честно говоря мне тоже трудно представить чтобы дма влияло на мусор в видео, можно попробовать с железом поиграться (например попробовать память заменить)
> ...

 

Чем делаешь, если не секрет?

У меня была похожая задачка.

----------

## AlexSuslov

Как сделать нашел в google(motion). Скрипт, и все что надо.

Сейчас попробывал еще пару вариантов. Остановился на mvc. В portage есть.

От мусора с включенным Dma не избавляет. Этот неприятный момент проявляеться только на чипсете VIA. На интеле у меня такого нет.

Могу полностью расписать как сделать.

----------

## ManJak

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Могу полностью расписать как сделать.

 

Если не в падлу, чтоб не изобретать велочипед =)

----------

## _Sir_

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Проблема в появлении мусора на картинке в момент большой нагрузки на HDD. Компьютер собран из хлама. Мать VIA, CPU intel C1000.
> 
> Дма винчу отключаю мусор пропадает, скорость здорово падает.
> ...

  версия ядра, драйвер IDE, lspci?

Почитай http://rom.by на предмет bios-patcher

----------

## ManJak

Мне про мусор не надо, как вообще это сделать, спрашивал в 5-ти местах (включая Гугла), везде:

- Задача коммерческая...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## AlexSuslov

Итак я вернулся. 

1. Поставил Gentoo, video, apache c php . (если это не получаеться могу рассказать)

Надо добиться захвата видео в файл.

Далее поставил mvc (есть в портах)

/usr/bin/mvc -O /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cam -s 640x480 -D -e /root/bin/mvc

Сам грабит файл и сохраняет в папку с датой.

Очень хотелось смотреть с интерента на результат.

запустил vpn server и скачал полезный скриптик на php.  

http://www.splitbrain.org/Programming/PHP/mypictures/

Немного доделал (очень надо было удалять мусорные картинки)

потом 

#!/bin/bash

cd /root/MyPic

for i in $( ls Work -I Trash -I exifReader.inc -I index.php -I exifWriter.inc ); do

    if  [ ! -f "Video/$i.avi"  ] ; then

    for a in $( ls "Work/$i" ); do

    let "c1 = 0"

        if [ ! -f "Video/$i-$a.avi"  ] ; then

        for b in $( ls "Work/$i/$a" ); do

        let "c += 1"

        let "c1 +=1"

        echo " $c/$c1: $i/$a/$b"

        [ -f "Tmp/$i-$b.ppm" ] || convert  "Work/$i/$a/$b" -pointsize 20 -draw "text 12,16 '$i-$b'" ppm:"Tmp/$i-$b.ppm"

        done

            if [ "$i-$a" != `date +%Y-%m-%d-%H` ] ; then

                cat Tmp/$i*.ppm | ppmtoy4m  -F 15:1 -S 420_jpeg |yuv2lav -o "Video/$i-$a.avi"

                rm Tmp/$i*.ppm

            fi

        fi

    done

    if [ $i !=  `date +%Y-%m-%d` ] ; then

        lav2yuv +n Video/$i-*.avi | yuv2lav -o "Video/$i.avi"

        rm Video/$i-*.avi

    fi

    fi

done

Делаю avi. (надоедает странички листать)

Все просто. Что не понятно спрашивай.

icq 7127665

----------

## ManJak

Спасибо огромное, попробую?

по поводу мусора, выложь картинку где-нить, хоть глянуть, может у меня или еще кого идейка будет  :Wink: 

----------

## grooz

Переставить карту в другой слот? Не знаю, как с видео, но звуковые карты часто удавалось таким образом избавить от наводок.

----------

## AlexSuslov

Слоты менял. Со звуком все проще. Там не стоило использовать irq 9 и 10.

А здесь можно как то прилепить картинку?

----------

